# Help with wedding vows?



## john_Mark

I will be putting together my wedding vows soon and am wondering if any of you have any suggestions?


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> I will be putting together my wedding vows soon and am wondering if any of you have any suggestions?


If nothing else, remember these words..."I do"


----------



## john_Mark

I told her that we should do something like "I, Mark, take you to be my wife, before God who decreed and predestined us to be wedd together;" She didn't think too many would get it. I said I didn't care because we would know and a few others would also.


----------



## govols

Maybe something like, "I Mark, do take you as my wife because God saw down that long corridor of time and wooed you, my darlin, to me as we chose to be together during this millenial reign."


----------



## john_Mark

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Maybe something like, "I Mark, do take you as my wife because God saw down that long corridor of time and wooed you, my darlin, to me as we chose to be together during this millenial reign."



Followed up by: "'...together in this dispensation. Til death or secret rapture do us part."


----------



## tcalbrecht

"But let your 'Yes' be 'Yes,' and your 'No,' 'No.' For whatever is more than these is from the evil one."


----------



## Arch2k

From the Directory for Publik Worship




> After solemn charging of the persons to be married, before the great God, who searcheth all hearts, and to whom they must give a strict account at the last day, that if either of them know any cause, by precontract or otherwise, why they may not lawfully proceed to marriage, that they now discover it; the minister (if no impediment be acknowledged) shall cause first the man to take the woman by the right hand, saying these words:
> 
> I N. do take thee N. to be my married wife, and do, in the presence of God, and before this congregation, promise and covenant to be a loving and faithful husband unto thee, until God shall separate us by death.
> 
> Then the woman shall take the man by the right hand, and say these words:
> 
> I N. do take thee N. to be my married husband, and I do, in the presence of God, and before this congregation, promise and covenant to be a loving, faithful, and obedient wife unto thee, until God shall separate us by death.
> 
> Then, without any further ceremony, the minister shall, in the face of the congregation, pronounce them to be husband and wife, according to God's ordinance; and so conclude the action with prayer to this effect:
> 
> "That the Lord would be pleased to accompany his own ordinance with his blessing, beseeching him to enrich the persons now married, as with other pledges of his love, so particularly with the comforts and fruits of marriage, to the praise of his abundant mercy, in and through Christ Jesus."
> 
> A register is to be carefully kept, wherein the names of the parties so married, with the time of their marriage, are forthwith to be fairly recorded in a book provided for that purpose, for the perusal of all whom it may concern.



Make it a Puritan Wedding!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

You might also have an interest in reading 17th Century Wedding Customs by Denise Taylor.


----------

